# Want to cut a full half second off your A4 GOAT at the track here it is:



## MaxHax (Oct 16, 2004)

http://www.tbyrnemotorsports.com/gtointro.html

I have been putting this off because it tortures your tires but the new "Vig" as they call it around here claims to be like a "daily driver" but when you stomp on it can gain up to 3/4's a second off your ET without a cooler.
I had a Yank 3200 before but I also had Nitto 315's hehe, the trick would be to have two sets of tires, one street and one strip, now go represent at the track! Now I want one after headers lol. I need a second set of rims and some Nitto Drags though for my trunk!

Scroll down to here and expect install to be about 2 hours and 200 bucks:
Precision Industries Vigilante Torque Converter

The Precision Industries Vigilante Torque Converter increases performance by multiplying engine torque and will make a night and day difference in the way your car performs! Each 9 1/2" converter is made specifically for your application. The result will be lower 60 ft. times and up to a 5 tenth improvement in your 1/4 times (depends on the car and available traction). This is one of the best mods that you can do to an automatic f-body! 
The introduction of lock-up torque converters from the OEM manufacturers in 1979 created a challenge for the high performance torque converter industry to develop, design and manufacture this type of torque converters. Benefits of the lock-up torque are less heat in the transmission and better fuel efficiency. Precision Industries designed the first 9 1/2-inch lock-up torque converter in 1992. Precision Industries starts the production of these torque converters with a 98 pound piece of billet steel that we machine in our CNC equipment ending up with a one piece front cover weighing 12 pounds depending on what converter series we are building. The billet front cover is one of many reasons that enable Precision Industries to produce a superior product over many of our competitors that try to imitate and copy our product designs We prefer machining our billet front covers over purchasing forged steel covers due to balancing, excessive weight and density problems that can arise from forgings. Benefits of our cover include increased clutch surface area by as much as 5 times over OEM specifications. The increase in clutch surface area along with the unique clutch lining we use ensures that no matter what the application you can retain the lock-up feature for efficiency without durability issues. 

Warranty and Other Information Precision Industries

9 1/2-inch torque converters are backed by a 2-year warranty. Included in our 2-year warranty is one free stall adjustment within the first two years from date of purchase. Precision Industries offers the free stall adjustment as a bonus to the customer realizing that most enthusiast usually continue to modify their vehicle as time and money allows. Due to the unique design and versatility of the 9 1/2-inch torque converter the need to purchase an additional torque converter in the future is practically eliminated. The average gain on the 9 1/2-inch torque converter series is 2 tenths on 60 foot and up top 3/4 of a second on overall elapsed times in the 1/4 mile. The average horsepower gain is up to 40-50 horsepower to the rear wheels due to the torque multiplication and increased stall speed. Precision Industries torque converters are purple in color when shipped and depending on the transmission operating temperature may change color and/or the tint of the purple may change. The color changes are used to help us evaluate and eliminate any potential overheating problems the customer may be experiencing. The use of external transmission coolers are left to the customers preference but are not a requirement for using our torque converters. Note that when customers are installing non-lock up torque converters with higher stall speeds a transmission cooler would be beneficial for keeping the transmission at a cooler operating temperature. 



Built strong enough to handle all out racing. Gives better 60 ft. times and a better ET. No additional coolers needed. Available in a wide range of stall speeds. Designed for the street and capable of adapting to all late model lock-up vehicles.

The 9.5 Vigilante Features: 

A Unique Billet Front Cover
4130 CNC Machined Turbine Hub
Sealed Torrington Bearings
Furnace Brazed Impeller & Turbine
Anti-Ballooning Plate
Reinforced Turbine Vanes
Heat Treated Precision Hubs
Electronically Balanced 
Pressure Tested

Each converter is tailored to the modifications that you have on your car so stall speed will vary.



Please include the following info with your Vigilante order: 

Vehicle year, model, engine, gear ratio, shift RPMs, nitrous/supercharger?, trans brake and street/strip use.




Part Number Item Price 
vigconverter Vigilante 9.5" Torque Converter $699.99


----------

